# Smoking small brisket flat ( with Q Views)



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

Got a small 3lb brisket flat from a local farm couple of weeks ago. Was harvested on 9-11 last month. I paid way too much for it. It was about $10 lb. but that was on the basis that no antibiotics or  hormones and GMO grains were used on these cows. Essentially ... As the farmer put it , "these are free range Happy cows. ". So I'm going to put it to the test to see if I can tell the difference between commercially produced beef VS. humanely raised beef. One thing I Know I have going against me is that for one, the brisket cut is small and unfortunaly trimed a little too well.  Not much fat was left on.  So yesterday I had injected it with a beef broth solution mixed with some spices and let sit. And late last night I pulled it and used a slather of a a Dixie smoked mustard and used a Rub . Combination of loveless dry rub and butt rub. And has sit all night. Plan on smoking at 225 using some hickory splits. And pecan splits. Until IT reaches 160 , then going to try wrapping in butchers paper untill it reaches about 195 , then towling it in a cooler and let it rest a couple of hours. Never have smoked such a small "expensive" brisket and also wrapping it in butchers paper vs foiling it. So I'm in new territory. Any recommendations throughout the day would be much appreciated!!













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

And here we GO! 
:grilling_smilie:













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## gary s (Oct 26, 2014)

Looking good keep us posted

Gary


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

1 1/2 hours in. Good grief. IT already at 130? Wonder if I should drop temp to 120?













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

Almost 4 hours in. Just added few more coals. 













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

IT @160. Time to wrap. 













image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014






Struggling through the Plato


----------



## biggqwesty (Oct 26, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

BigGQWesty said:


> Looking good.



Hey I noticed you are a boiler maker. I used to be a pipe  insulater at mead paper plant. Coming in behind you guys during shut downs. Insulating pipes and vestibules. Very hot work ...


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 26, 2014)

Lookin' forward to final pics and results. Also, that  hors douevres plate looks REAL tasty !


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014






10 hours in.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/348762/width/350/height/700[/IMG
11 hours later.slight little buzz. Didn't think such a little flat would take so long


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014





time to rest ....,


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014






Well ...... Well worth the Waite . I can't believe how tender this is !!!!!!!.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 26, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Oct 26, 2014





Wow. I wish pictures could portray  meat as if it were cotton candy. Only regrets I wish I would of started earlier, just didn't think a "small little 3lb brisket would have taken so long. :irony:
My family has gone to bed , hate it when that happens
1::sorry:


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2014)

Gosh, that looks terrific. My compliments.

Disco


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Oct 27, 2014)

Man that looks super....beautiful color.  Nice Smoke!!!   Thumbs Up


----------

